# heavy periods



## rainy-may (Oct 23, 2009)

hi all,i,m really suffering from very heavy periods, come on for 2 day's very heavy go through my pads within 30min's, then stop for 2 day's, i will star bleeding really heavy afain for 3 day's then they go lighter for another 3 day's, when they are at there heaviest all i can do is lay on the sofa as pain is so bad also when i stand up i get a gushing feeling and flood, my sex life has been effected as well as now it really hurts when i am intermate wit my other half with deep pain this will last for about 3 hours afterwards and i get a bloated stomach aswell any ideas or help greatly recieved


----------



## Kathleen M. (Nov 16, 1999)

Have you seen the gynecologist to see if you have fibroids or endometriosis or any other problem?If you go through a maxi pad or super-plus tampon in less than an hour that is usually considered "flooding" and is a symptom that you should discuss with your doctor and get some tests run.


----------



## Dangerbelly (Mar 14, 2010)

Kathleen M. said:


> Have you seen the gynecologist to see if you have fibroids or endometriosis or any other problem?If you go through a maxi pad or super-plus tampon in less than an hour that is usually considered "flooding" and is a symptom that you should discuss with your doctor and get some tests run.


Those symptoms are identical to mine.I'm going to make an appointment with my doctor.


----------



## Kathleen M. (Nov 16, 1999)

I had been having heavy periods for awhile, but I'm at an age where that can be normal. But as soon as I had a flooding incident my primary doctor got me to the gynecologist for testing ASAP (he can do the regular check ups, but doesn't do additional testing).I had the fibroid confirmed after a couple of tests and then had it surgically removed.


----------



## Diana63 (Oct 20, 2009)

I suffered with very heavy,painful periods and also with that came nausea,vomiting and diahorrea.My Gynaecologist said i should have a Hysterectomy as none of the medicines i had prescribed helped,but i really was not keen at all on this operation.It was suggested i had a procedure called microwave endemetrial ablation,which really helped my symptoms and i do not have many periods now and do not suffer,still get some PMT sometimes but i can cope with that.I must mention i did have a laparoscopy before this was done but it did not show anything that would have caused my painful,heavy periods.


----------



## TanaG (Jul 11, 2009)

A lot of women have huge problems during their period. I myself have horrible periods with really heavy bleeding that keeps me indoors for a few days and bloating and associated problems. I find it weird that a doctor would recommend hysterectomy, because for all I know this is a VERY invasive procedure and full of risks including the further risk of developing certain types of cancer. I would really not even give it a thought to be honest unless I was in a life threatening situation. Reading around the forum I am amazed how easily doctors recommend people to just get rid of their organs .... easy to say: your finger does not work properly, let's cut it! LOL ....without considering how that person would handle the life without a finger. (just a metaphor of course). How old are you? Do you have any kids?


----------



## faze action (Aug 6, 2009)

Rainy-may you should definitely talk to your doctor. As Kathleen said fibroids and endometriosis should be ruled out. A friend of mine was telling me yesterday about an article she read that stated that a good percentage of women also have bleeding disorders and do not recognize the symptoms.I started getting heavy periods in my early thirties, which I think is a normal time for that to start. My last one I went through 23 tampons in the first three days of my period and the first two nights I was changing my tampon every 2-3 hours because it was soaked all the way through.I also get horrible cramps that do not go away with the use of ibuprofen. I don't really think this is "dysmenorrhea" by definition, but maybe just a really heavy flow? I also have gotten lightheaded, dizzy, faint, and short of breath during my period and I'm already on an iron supplement!One thing I have wondered: would eating alot of foods with vitamin K (leafy greens, etc) cause someone to bleed more during their period? I eat this type of foods every day, and I'm wondering if that could be having an effect.Scratch that... my brain is fried today. Vit K rich stuff actually promotes coagulation not blood thinning...


----------



## Diana63 (Oct 20, 2009)

TanaGI am 47 and i have one son who will be 18 this year.I had been through tests and medications and nothing at all helped my period symptoms.I suffered like this for 14years and could not go on any longer suffering like that month in month out.I was never going to consider a Hysterectomy under any circumstances although i was desperate.So i carried on suffering for another 7years then went back to Gynaeocologist and he suggested the endometrial ablation,which i was dubious about but read up on it and decided to have it done and i must say it did help.I could not go on the way i was on top of having severe ibs and chronic fatigue syndrome,just wish there was an answer to helping them to!Here in the UK woman have Hysterectomy's done for heavy periods,but for me that was rather drastic,so wanted to try other things.


----------



## Dangerbelly (Mar 14, 2010)

I'm only 24 and I have crazy periods


----------



## TanaG (Jul 11, 2009)

Hmmm...obviously a hysterectomy is necessary if for example you have a big, hard to deal with fibroid. I know women who got pregnant and gave birth while having a fibroid because removing it would have meant removing the whole uterus. If you already have a child and not wanting to have more, maybe doctors are lighter in recommending the surgery. My mum had a hysterectomy because of a fibroid. What I know is that after that she went on taking hormones because she obviously went on an early menopause because of the hysterectomy. When you go on your menopause the risk of getting breast cancer for example increases and it is even bigger when your menopause is induced by a surgery such as hysterectomy. I find it odd though that doctors would recommend such a procedure just for heavy periods. My mum is a gynecologist and I asked her many times what should I do, as a lot of my periods are very very heavy and I cannot even get out of the house for at least for a couple of days, but she never suggested hysterectomy. On the other hand, I don't have a child yet and I do want one in the future. I understand how dealing with heavy periods can be, trust me...I need to change my pad every 10 to 15 minutes during the first 2 days. A lot of times I cannot sleep because there's so much blood coming out I can actually feel it and if I don't run to the bathroom it goes all over the bed, couch or whatever I lie on. Of course in the same time I have horrible pains, I am bloated, I have D or some other weird stool type and so on .... altogether I feel I am close to dying. I went through a lot of embarrassing moments in my life when I started to bleed heavier and heavier either at work, in a car with friends or a date (oh YES!), in the supermarket, in a hotel and so on and, even with a pad, the blood went over it and all over the place. I am the total bloody freak show! I honestly don't know anybody who bleeds more than I do during the period. Or I don't know anybody who lost so much blood as me and is still alive







) So, as I said, I totally understand how horrible that can be! I hate it so much myself! However I cannot imagine having such a procedure for this because the risks it involves are too high and long term and they are there every day after that not only a few days a month.


----------



## Diana63 (Oct 20, 2009)

If you are suffering so much have you not tried any of the options available to try and ease your suffering?Your mum being a Gynaeocologist, has she not been able to help or advise you in any way?There are other options to try which myself i did,i tried everything there was over the years.Under no circumstances was i having a Hysterectomomy,unless it was absolutely necessary,fortunately i found something else that was able to help.


----------



## TanaG (Jul 11, 2009)

LOL...of course I tried almost every option available! But, nothing being wrong with my reproductive system and genitals in any way of course there are no real drugs for it either...no drugs for people who are considered to be healthy LOLWhen I am on my period I take about 4 or 5 kinds of antispasmodics and pain killers plus calcium chloride which is supposed to help the bleeding. But as long as they cannot find the cause of this, is really hard for them to give me a treatment, cause they are not sure exactly what to treat. I've gotten my hormones levels checked many many times. I have a hypothyroid for which I am on medication but besides this all the other levels are fine. I have been on birth control pills for a while and they were indeed helping with the bleeding. Unfortunately they also messed up my bowels and I was having D almost every day so I had to quit. At the end of the day...it is something I have to live with. I do curse being a female once a month .... but it doesn't help much!







)


----------



## BQ (May 22, 2000)

Tana some info regarding "flooding":1)FLOODING: Herbal & Other aids (then scroll down to see2)FLOODING: Homeopathic Remedieshttp://www.project-aware.org/Managing/Alt/...al.shtml#herbalHope this helps


----------



## Diana63 (Oct 20, 2009)

TanaGHave you had a laparoscopy done to look inside?I am taking it you have when you say that you have tried everything.Did you try the mirena coil?that is meant to lighten periods and ease pain.I could not suffer it as i had bad side effects.The endometrial ablation i had is not recommended for woman who want to have a baby or maybe you could have had that done.I agree about cursing being a woman,men are very lucky!!


----------



## TanaG (Jul 11, 2009)

Oh, LOL...No I never had that, but I think they recommend it when they think there's something really wrong going on so they do it to find the cause. But as I've been having this for years and years and I was really too young to check for serious illnesses I suppose they thought it was not necessary. But normally a 4D scan should show if there's a fibroid or anything of this kind present around there.What I meant was that I tried almost all medication available for such problems. Thanks for that link, BQ. I am actually thinking of looking into homeopathic remedies both for the period and for IBS.Has any of you given it a try?


----------



## BQ (May 22, 2000)

I don't have heavy periods hon. I am using some natural products to treat some menopause symptoms though.


----------



## Diana63 (Oct 20, 2009)

A laparoscopy can show up if you have endometriosis,which can cause severe period problems.I consultated a Private Homeopath about my IBS and also Periods,but i did not find that this helped,but i would definately give it a go,as i searched and searched for something/anything at all that would ease my symptoms even a little,unfortunately the search goes on to ease my IBS,ha!ha!







PS.Any miracle cures out there!!


----------



## TanaG (Jul 11, 2009)

But Diana....endometriosis can be found with the new 4D scan also! I know this for sure as a friend of mine discovered hers this way. To perform such an invasive procedure they need to have some reason for it, a serious one, at least a suspicion that there is endometriosis there. If your uterus and the rest of the organs look clean and nice, I doubt they would get a laparoscope in you just to have a "walk" around. As for IBS....I am yet to find an answer myself. I have it on and off mostly so I have a much easier life than a lot of other IBS-ers. I am ok for a month or two at a time then a week or two of gas and stuff. However, seeing a homeopathic doctor is one of my next steps. I know a lot of people who solved their problems this way. Maybe it will work for me too, who knows....


----------



## Diana63 (Oct 20, 2009)

I have never heard of a 4D scan,sounds better though than the discomfort and pain of a laparoscopy.I was very ill at the time of mine,so that is why they done one.I hope you have some success with Homeopathy when you try it.I am one of the unfortunate ones with severe ibs and i suffer all the time with it,but here's hoping i find that help to ease it one day.


----------



## Genie75 (Jun 22, 2009)

I use Dr. Lee's methods using progestorone to control the irregularity of my periods in pre-menopause. He is very famous and has a few famous books out. The one I used was called "What your doctor may not tell you about Menopause". It is not just for menopausal women but also pre-menopause and PMS.


----------



## TanaG (Jul 11, 2009)

My mum's been on some progesterone medication after she had her hysterectomy because of a fibroid. She was doing pretty well until, just like me, hormones messed up her bowels and ...well...she was farting all day long. You are really lucky if you don't have this problems with hormones. I'd go back on my BC pills in a second if they didn't do so much damage to my colon







Thanks Diana, I would try anything really. The most embarrassing thing for me is the gas. For example 3 nights ago I spent 2 hours farting on and on. They were smelling too...I had to open the window and my fiancee went to bed alone because I was too embarrassed to go with him - and I was still farting big time! Unbelievable! I discovered that the cereal bars I was eating (trying to lose weight LOL) were giving me gas! Incredible really! Eh...no cereal bars for me anymore! Any other ideas how to lose weight? LOL


----------

